# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Help! Can some DCs be demons in disguise? (TLDR at bottom)

## IronLizardEX

[Backstory is that I've been trying to summon a certain DC for awhile. A previous post has my experience with my last attempt before today.] Skip to the bottom to (*TLDR*) if you don't want every detail.


I was in some random guy's house playing something similar to Super Mario Bros., but heavily modded. Three brothers lived there with their other family members. They were light-skinned (afro-american) and muscular. One had hsi shirt off and the other had a green shirt on (both with pants). As I got to the mid point of the stage, the brother w/o shirt was getting more and more agitated. I hit a selection box that said some words that I couldn't remember and suddenly he said "Why are you hitting my secrets?" or something like that.

At this point the brother wit ha shirt walked out of the room. I tried to reason with him that I didn't know what was going on and he tried to punch me, as if checking me, but I blocked his fist with my hand. A third, bigger, more muscular brother appeared in the doorway, just as angry, came in the room. They were cussing and talking about beating me up. I again tried to reason with them, telling them that I didn't even know why I was there.

After what seemed to be 10 minutes of bickering, finally their sister came in once they started trying to surround me. She told them that they had to see something, so the brothers told me not to go anywhere. After a few moments I slipped out of the room and found the area leading to the downstairs door to the house. As I jumped down, skipping most of the stairs, I finally became *fully lucid*.

I unlocked the door and flew towards the roof of the three-story house across the street. It was night time and some houses still had X-mas decorations. From the roof of the house I flew across the backyards to another house's roof and repeated this a few more times. Now I was in a neighborhood of mostly well 1-story and 2-story houses.

*DC Searching Time Begins:*

I remembered the character that I've been trying to summon for so long, so I wanted to try again, going from house to house. The first house I went to had two Spanish women. When I explained the DC's appearance, they didn't know who she was. I went to the next door house that was 1-story but really large inside. There was an African woman with her child and Middle-Eastern husband. (The husband appeared in a previous dream, he was funny and witty)

The both said that they've never heard of the DC that I've described. Lastly, I go to a more common looking 2-story house across the street. It was a Caucasian couple at a dinner table. I started to explain the DC and they waled me to another room. *As I continued to describe the DC, the man suddenly finished the descriptions for me and was correct!*  (This guy was wearing an open jacket, brown with an oval shaped Ghostbusters logo on his left upper arm. It had words around the red oval, and the ghost looked exactly the same as Ghostbusters, but had on a tan cloth mask with eye-holes punched in them for the ghost in the logo.)

He then pointed to a closet to his right and told me that she was dead! I was really surprised and asked him again to repeat himself, as if I couldn't hear him. And he repeated that she's dead. I asked why they killed her, and they said that she was really a demon. This shocked me and I asked if it were really true, to which they both agreed. He opened the closet and pulled out a white trash bag saying that she was in it. It didn't look bloody, but something was in there, but I didn't bother looking.

Then a few seconds later, I heard growling in the room and looked behind me, there was steel cage, flat on the floor, as if it were a basement door, with light coming out of it. I asked if demons were down there, and he said that there's somethings that I'm not supposed to know. Then I asked if all summoned DCs were demons and he gave a very vague answer that wasn't a yes or no. I asked again he gave a similar answer.

*Question:* Are DCs that are summoned by any technique in a dream really demons? Could the guy be right that the person I was trying to summon was a demon and he protected me? Was it something that was just for that specific dream and I should try to summon again because it isn't really a demon? Please answer as soon as possible  ::whyohwhy:: 


*TLDR*: Became lucid, finally attempted to summon a DC within the dream. Person wearing a modified ghostbusters patch on jacket said she's dead and was really a demon. I was shocked and want to know if that DC was really a demon or really dead and I should not try to summon her again or was it just specific to that dream?  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## dolphin

She is dead and really was a demon. You were possessed by this demon and maybe still are. When you're possessed by a demon, you think or dream about them because they reside in your mind. They live in your mind because they are attracted by things that we perceive as being negative: things like fear, emotional distress, guilt, greed, ignorance, bad habits, and even bad memories. You should try to summon her and ask her why she is there. This can give you an idea of what is about your mind that attracts her. You can also get an idea why she is there by paying attention to anything negative going through your mind during the day. If you get rid of the negativity to the point where your mind is no longer desirable to her, she will leave your mind in search of a more negative one.

----------


## spellbee2

First off, I'd advise you to take *anything* any DC says with a grain of salt. As this entire thread can testify, DCs have a weird language all their own - often it's nonsensical, but sometimes it can make almost _too_ much sense, especially in the context of the dream. Since most (if not all) DCs are a projection of your subconscious, the Ghostbuster guy knew the description of the DC because _you_ knew the description of the DC - the fact that he was able to finish your description doesn't prove anything. Everything in a lucid is based on expectation - you expected the DC to exist in that dream, and so it did, even if through another DC's knowledge of them. It's the same reason that if you expect a DC to be around a corner, they'll be there; or if you expect to lift off the ground, you'll start flying.

Another thing to consider is the "schema" you encountered. A schema is an assumption about an object, place, or person that is deeply ingrained in your mind due to experience or logic. For example, if I asked you to picture an apple in your mind, you would probably imagine some red sort of spherical object, maybe with a stem out the top, and possibly even a tree around it - not because I told you to imagine each of those details, or even that you intentionally picked those details, but because you've come across enough apples in your life that you subconciously know that apples are generally red (even though that's not always the case - sometimes they're green or gold) and grow on trees. Your dreaming mind likes to apply these schemas as much as possible in your dreams (although sometimes with intriguing and creative twists). In this case, you came across a "Ghostbuster" in your dream. What do Ghostbusters hunt? Ghosts and other paranormal creatures - like demons! So it makes sense that if the dream would introduce a Ghostbuster, it would also introduce a Ghostbust-ee. It works in reverse too - if you find a "demon" in a dream, you might stumble across a Ghostbuster chasing it down, because that makes sense (after all, who _else_ you gonna call?  :Cheeky:  ) These schemas can work to your advantage in lucid dreams (Having trouble flying? Grab some hover boots, because hover boots hover!), but sometimes they can distract you from lucidity, especially if (like I said before) they make _too_ much sense and start to convince you that you're in real life.

As for whether or not demons can enter your dreams as DCs - that's entirely up for debate. A lot of people have a lot of different beliefs on whether or not demons exist at all, let alone whether they can take over your dreams. Ultimately, it comes down to what your spiritual beliefs are. Personally, I believe demons exist, but I also believe that a vast majority of the "demon encounters" in dreams are just weird tricks of the subconscious and are nothing more than unfortunate nightmares. I do know several members on the forum that had encounters with DCs that exhibited evil or demonic characteristics, but thanks to lucidity they were able to turn them friendly or even get them to become a recurring DC as an ally rather than an enemy - something that is usually uncharacteristic of a "demon", depending on what dictionary you use.

Long story short, even though there's no real proof either way, I don't think _every_ summonable DC is a demon, and odds are the one you are looking for wasn't one either - you were just the victim of expectation and schemas confusing your sleeping mind. There shouldn't really be any reason you can't try to summon her again and ask her yourself (though again, whatever she says, *always* take it with a grain of salt).

----------


## IronLizardEX

Thanks a ton for your responses. For now, I'm a little weary of trying to summon her again. I'll probably try again after awhile, or try to summon something else. Thank you all so much for taking the time to read it and give a speedy answer.

----------


## JoannaB

I think demons are real only if we believe them to be. Belief is powerful. Expectations can create, especially in dreams. I choose not to believe that demons are real.

----------

